# Returning to Pensacola after 10 years.



## ColonelFarso (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi, I hope I'm not doing this in the wrong section, or in the wrong way.. but I figured I'd come in an get some information.

My family and I (Grandfather, Grandmother, Father, Brother, Sister, Cousins, Uncle,) use to go down to Fort Pickins, Pensacola every summer from Alabama and stay for a week or two at the campsites. It was sort of tradition. But after the hurricanes, the health of my grandparents, and being in college for awhile - has kept me from actually going back down to Pensacola and doing the things I use to love to do.


Recently, my father told me we're going to be flying home towards the middle of August (From Arizona) and then go stay with my uncle down at Fort Pickins and stay in his RV. While I'm, not an expert fisherman or anything of the sort, I still have fond memories of wading in the water with one of those long-handled nets or standing on the pier with a crabbing net just catching some crabs. Or attempting to do some sort of fishing, with no success. 


On my trip here this month I want to get the most out of the chance to do some fishing or crabbing again, because.. living in Arizona I might not get the chance to do anything again for the next year or two. I was wondering if anyone could lend me a hand in answering some of the following questions.:



*1. What should I go for? *We plan to go to the pier down next to the fort during our stay every night/maybe every early morning to. I'm not an expert on seasonal things, and could use some tips.

*
2. What should I bring? *I'm use to using the small, long-handled nets and crabbing nets, but I'd like to get serious about it this time around. 

*3. Any other places I can go in Pensacola?*
I was never able to get the chance to fish on that new pier they recently added the last time I was down there, because it was closed down during the blue angels show, or that's what my old man said. That and the fort pickens pier are the only ones I've known, can anyone tell me about other good spots?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't know much about crabbing, but welcome back to pensacola. Im sure someone will chime in here shortly.


----------



## white cloud (May 9, 2009)

These guys could probabaly help you. GL

http://emeraldcoastpierfishing.myfastforum.org/index.php?sid=4a5bce95b3947a83b6a6fc603a573736


----------

